# DISH Anywhere doesn't work a more



## dmspen

Well, my DISH anywhere app has stopped working totally on my iphone and ipad. Open the app and it sits there with a spinning icon. I have wired connectivity at the Hopper and the USB adapter still has an LED lit on top.

Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Check your internet connection at the Hopper... check your mobile devices internet... cycle power to your mobile device... cycle power to your Hopper. These would be the easiest things to try first.


----------



## scooper

Also your internet router / modem as well. At worst, you may need to check your ID / password to get everything back in sync.


----------



## dmspen

Already checked the Hopper - no problem with connection. It's physically connected to a switch which is physically connected to my router. Other devices on th switch are working fine.
Check my ID/Password? If I can't get into the app I can't do this. I've logged into Diah Anywhere online with no problem.
Mobile devices (iPhone/iPad) are connected to my network and have speeds approaching 100 Mbps.

Guess I'll try recycling power to everything.


----------



## dmspen

Well Lo and Behold, my DISH Anywhere is working again. My big concern is...I did nothing. No power cycles, no reboots (except the PC but that was because my UPS battery is dead). It hasn't worked on my iPhone for some time so Saturday I updated my iPad to IOS8 (OK I guess that's a reboot too). After that I tried DISH Anywhere and it popped right up. Curious, I then tried it on my iPhone and BINGO, there it was.

Not sure why it worked out this way, but YAY it works.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Mine is working fine.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

